

Show HN: Open Source Database Schemas - DigitalSea
https://github.com/Vheissu/Open-Source-Database-Schemas

======
DigitalSea
As a developer I often encounter the issue when starting on a new project the
best way to architect the database. What is best practice, what will the
database that holds my applications information look like and this is where I
got the idea to create this Github repository.

At the moment it is pretty bare, I am going to be adding in more schemas
shortly. A few based on already popular services and a few other more niche
schemas. The reason I've put it on Github is because I thought it would be
awesome to see other people contribute schemas, improve upon existing ones and
help create the ultimate schema repository.

The general idea is that the schemas are loosely based, so they can be
interpreted into any database. I've tried sticking with generic terms for
numeric values like Integer and String for text. These are not exports you
simply import, you still have to build your database, they're just more of a
guide and something I've been wishing existed for a very long time.

~~~
mkal_tsr
It sounds like you are thinking of a database abstraction layout, something
you probably have an object relation mapper sitting on top using it, easy way
to get structured models in and out of (non)persistent databases/caches.

~~~
DigitalSea
​In many aspects, you are correct. It's more of a guiding repository helping
you properly architect your web application, especially people who don't use
ORM's and manage their application structure on a data level. It gives you an
idea as to what you should be building into your app as opposed to guessing
and missing something further on down the track.

------
BeggarsAll
This is seriously cool. I've used database-answers before, but most of the
schemas are outdated, hard to follow and or incorrect. If I get the time I
will gladly contribute to this because I think a well designed schema is very
important.

------
vmsmith
This is very, very cool. If I can contribute, I will. But I shall certainly be
using it. Thanks!

